# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Jak "wymusić" oddawanie kału co dzień?

## whyme

Zazwyczaj się załatwiam średnio co 2-3 dni. Czasami nawet 4 czy 5 dni potrafię tego nie robić  :Smile:  Ogólnie nie widzę w tym problemu, ale robię sobie książeczkę sanitarno-epidemiologiczną i muszę się 3 dni z rzędu załatwić. Jak ja mam to zrobić?  :Big Grin:

----------


## babelus8

czesto jedz w ciągu dnia

----------


## whyme

Hm, mam trochę wątpliwości czy to coś da. Może jakieś specjalne preparaty?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
Jeżeli chcesz wymusić to najlepiej gumową hydrauliczną przepychaczką do syfonów umywalkowych.  :Wink: 
A tak na poważnie i z przeproszeniem bo masz problem.
Trochę mam z tym do czynienia na co dzień (patrz stopka posta).
Piszę poważnie - zdrowy człowiek powinien wypróżniać się 1-2 razy dziennie.
Jeżeli tego nie robi to znaczy , że z jelita do krwiobiegu wysyłasz masę toksyn z gnijącego w cieple kału.
Tylko zaawansowana grzybica  jest gorsza.
Masz zaburzony metabolizm. Coś to spowodowało. 
Moja ostatnia pacjentka z wypróżnianiem co 4-6 dni miała bruzdogłowca szerokiego.
Poczytaj sobie o nim w sieci a książeczką będziesz się na końcu przejmował.
A jak się teraz nie przejmiesz , to zapewniam Cię że kiedyś się przejmiesz.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## whyme

Teraz na pierwszym miejscu jest książeczka, bo już byłem w sanepidzie, mam pojemniki na kał i wyznaczoną datę kiedy muszę je zanieść do badania, więc muszę już to załatwić.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Jak musisz na już to zostaje palec albo gumowa hydrauliczna przepychaczka  :Smile:

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Można nauczyć organizm do załatwiania się o określonej porze dnia (najlepiej w godzinach rannych, po przebudzeniu). Wstaje Pan rano, myje zęby, czesze włosy, siada na ubikację, nawet jeżeli nie ma Pan parcia na stolec. Jeżeli się nie uda - trudno, ważna jest sama czynność. Czynność tę powtarza Pan codziennie. Po pewnym czasie organizm zostanie nauczony oddawać stolec o określonej porze dnia.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Można nauczyć organizm do załatwiania się o określonej porze dnia (najlepiej w godzinach rannych, po przebudzeniu). Wstaje Pan rano, myje zęby, czesze włosy, siada na ubikację, nawet jeżeli nie ma Pan parcia na stolec. Jeżeli się nie uda - trudno, ważna jest sama czynność. Czynność tę powtarza Pan codziennie. Po pewnym czasie organizm zostanie nauczony oddawać stolec o określonej porze dnia.

----------


## Asteriusz

Problem też może być z dietą; zgadzam się z lekarzami, ale proszę jeść też codziennie np. jeden owoc, albo w ostateczności błonnikowy suplement diety.

----------


## issasq

Tabletki, typu Xenna są dosyć skuteczne. Ale na dłuższą metę jakby je używać, to nie wiem, czy takie chemiczne wspieranie nie jest oby szkodliwe dla organizmu. Orientuje się ktoś w tym temacie?

----------


## rafelka007

dobrze tez jest tuz po przebudzeniu wypic trochę wody, np z plasterkiem cytryny, plus przez kilka dni regularnie jeść i wstawac o tej samej porze. dobre jest też przypieczone jabłko. ale jak juz załatwisz tę ksiażeczkę to serio radzilabym sie wybrac do lekarza

----------


## Suplago_pl

Widocznie masz taką przemianę materii,trzeba ją jakoś przyspieszyć,dobrze działa na to np: kawa. Poza tym też kwestia Twojej ogólnej diety,nie wiemy co jesz i jaki tryb życia prowadzisz więc podaj tutaj szczegóły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszy sposób to palec mi to pomaga
Instrukcja 


Najlepiej na początek pomasować i po uciskać środek d**y a później wciskać palec z odstępami 1 minutowymi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazwyczaj się załatwiam średnio co 2-3 dni. Czasami nawet 4 czy 5 dni potrafię tego nie robić  Ogólnie nie widzę w tym problemu, ale robię sobie książeczkę sanitarno-epidemiologiczną i muszę się 3 dni z rzędu załatwić. Jak ja mam to zrobić?


Najpierw  sobie pomasuj i po uciekaj środek tyłka a później wciskaj palec z odstępami 1 minutowymi
Napisz czy pomoglo bo mi to zawsze pomaga

----------

